# Fresh West & East



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, two beaches either ends of the county but very similar terrain.

Freshwater West sunset in the dunes yesterday.

5D Mark II
17-40 f/4L
LEE Big Stopper, 0.6 soft GND & 0.9 hard GND filters










Freshwater East sunrise in the dunes this morning.

5D Mark II
17-40 f/4L
LEE 0.9 ND, 0.6 soft GND & 0.9 hard GND filters










cheers

drew

(fresh west was used to in the films harry potter & robin hood if you didn't know )


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh what a wonderful place. My mum has a caravan in Tenby and we always visit fresh water west at least a couple of times.

Thanks for the pics, they are superb :thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Second one for me is perfect. Very relaxing image and love the red/orange cloud formation.


----------

